# Tristan Tucker - TRT Method



## egrogan

My instructor highly recommended his online series to me, and she's not really one for going all in on celebrity trainers. She has cliniced with him a few times and appreciates his horse-centric approach to dressage. My horse was getting somewhat tense during the canter portions of our lessons, and I was getting really tense as a result, putting us in an endless negative cycle reinforcing each other. We did work through it.



I loved his strategy for teaching a horse to "line up" for mounting, very helpful. That's definitely one exercise you could work on even if you're not physically riding.


And yes, it's even funnier to watch Brett Kidding after you've gone through a few series Tristan videos.


----------



## jaydee

He seems Ok and the way his horse performs when he's doing his comedy routine has to say something for his training ability - pretty sure all of my would 'exit stage left' pretty quickly if I rode like that!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I had someone pm to ask me why I don’t like horses being backed up with a shaken rope, I was glad to explain, but thought I would explain my thinking here as well.

It s my observation that shaking a rope at a horse causes them to throw their head up, hollow out and back up. I never like to see a horse like that, I want them to default to dropping their head, rounding their back, and using the back end.

Just a personal preference, that has been compounded by working with my new mare, who reacts very violently to a swung rope in front of her. Not sure what has happened in her past, LOL and I agree with TT, what happened yesterday, what will happen tomorrow is not important, the NOW. Is the important part.


----------



## Captain Evil

@Golden Horse... I subscribed.... don't tell DH!


----------



## Captain Evil

@Golden Horse & @egrogan...

Did you guys ever follow up with the Tristan Tucker video program? If so, have they proved helpful, useful or interesting? I subscribed, and like them...alot! 

(Except for his use of language, which alternately amuses me and drives me crazy! English is his native tongue for goodness sake! Why all the awkward phrasing?? I have to mentally reconstruct each sentence...

...or as Tristan would say, “...so from the beginning, I am mentally organizing the words of the sentence to form a different pattern, so that I am understanding them better...”)


----------

